# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Easy Black Forest cake

## raiazlan

Easy Black Forest cake recipe made with a cake mix, cherry pie filling, and whipped cream, along with shaved chocolate.

 
INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 chocolate cake mix, 2-layer size
    * 2 cups whipping cream or heavy cream
    * 2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar
    * 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
    * 1 can (21 ounces) cherry pie filling
    * 1 ounce shaved semisweet chocolate

PREPARATION:
Prepare chocolate cake following directions on package, making 2 round 9-inch layers.
Cool cake thoroughly.
In a small bowl, beat the cream with the confectioners' sugar and vanilla until stiff peaks form.
Place one cake layer on a cake plate and spread with about 3/4 cup of the whipped cream.
Top with half of the cherry pie filling, then top that with the second chocolate cake layer. Spread the side of the cake with half of the remaining whipped cream. Spoon remaining pie filling on top of cake, keeping it in the center. Spoon or pipe remaining cream around the cherries. Sprinkle the whipped cream around edge with shaved semisweet chocolate.
Serves 12.

----------


## esteem

wow.. ..thx   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

oh wao..an easy way to make forest cake...actually no egg.. :Big Grin:

----------


## sanacook

Wow... great

----------


## mrbaazi

itna mazedaar cake to garden mein baithke khana chahiye

----------


## balaria

sounds tasty

----------


## Tulip

wow thanks for the recipe rai.

----------


## chocolate

yummy yummy./......................

----------


## Putnambroune

Black forest cake's recipe here recipe  was really very nice and I like this recipe so much,this really very easy to make at home,and I will try also to made this cake at home and it make really nice and thanks for sharing.

----------

